# Popliteal Vein Aneurysm



## LIBBYM2 (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the physicians I work with is getting ready to repair a popliteal vein aneurysm.  We are trying to get this preapproved through the insurance and I am having trouble finding any codes for venous aneurysm repairs... 
Any one have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Licorice5 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Aneurysm repair*

Just wondering what code you decided on for aneurysm repair?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 16, 2011)

LIBBYM2 said:


> One of the physicians I work with is getting ready to repair a popliteal vein aneurysm.  We are trying to get this preapproved through the insurance and I am having trouble finding any codes for venous aneurysm repairs...
> Any one have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!



Depends on how you repair.  
There are no specific codes for this - if you do transcatheter embolization you would code for catheterization (i.e. 36011, 36012), embolization (37204, 75894), follow-up (75898).


----------

